

Silk Road successor Sheep Marketplace users scammed of $40m+ in bitcoin - thenmar
http://www.reddit.com/r/SheepMarketplace/comments/1rsb1v/proof_from_mod_that_they_stole_all_the_bitcoins/

======
thenmar
Here is more information:

[http://www.sheepmarketscam.com/](http://www.sheepmarketscam.com/)

